# Tomato water?



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 16, 2017)

Any uses?

One time my cook friend was cutting tomatoes. After he was done, he strained off all the clear water accumulated in the bowl. He made me a drink from his bar. It was great! Perfumed of tomatoes. Reminded me of a Bloody Mary. In a martini glass. 

Any other uses? I thought it was a cool whimsical drink.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 17, 2017)

Gelatins or fluid gels.


----------



## LoneRiderAndFriends (Jul 17, 2017)

Different color gazpacho. There was also a corn soup that I made with lemongrass and corn milk that tomato water was used in to avoid changing the color.

Also clear Bloody Mary would be pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Dirt (Jul 18, 2017)

Sorbet... one could start a levain with it.... or substitute for any water in breads. I've found the heat isn't always nice to it though.great for thinning out aioli or extra thick creme fraiche. There world is your oyster with this one


----------



## benito (Sep 11, 2017)

tomato water

oysters! build it into a restrained mignonette.

chaser for mezcal/tequila.

this stuff plays nicely with cucumbers too. 

tomato water martini (new school gin) + fried sardines, bowl of castelvetranos, caperberries.


----------



## JayGee (Sep 11, 2017)

you can blitz tomatoes then strain them through muslin - clear liquid very thick and flavoured.


----------



## Rivera (Sep 13, 2017)

Gotta agree with everyone here! Best part about the methods used to get tomato water you can use it with plenty of other veg as well. I once made watermelon and jalapeno water for a scallop ceviche dish I made for a special at my restaurant


----------



## panda (Sep 13, 2017)

Consomme


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 19, 2017)

When a skunk decides you are too close for comfort.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 25, 2017)

Soup 
Tomato water, fresh pineapple, fried tofu stuffed with ground pork and scallions, and bean thread noodles. Finish with fish sauce


----------



## Aogami (Oct 1, 2017)

At the restaurant we made a granita from it in the Pacojet - it was great. Blend up tomatoes, salt it and let them hang over a holed tray with a fine cloth. Pulp can be used for whatever else you want too.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 10, 2017)

Tomato water is a good light sauce for seafood too. Season how you like, water from vine ripe tomato's has a delicate flavor that stands on it's own.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 12, 2017)

@sachem I assume the fresh pineapple is cut very thin or added cold before serving? Fresh pineapple always seems a hazard for creating something mouth-scalding...


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 12, 2017)

Here's a cool technique I used tomato water with. We would heat the tomato water to about 40c, just hot enough to melt gelatin sheets and season nicely with salt. That would then be poured into a pretty large bowl and whisk till foamy, once foamy put that bowl in a bowl of ice water and continue to whisk like crazy. Eventually the gelatin will stabilize the bubbles and begin to set, increasing in volume like whipped cream. once the desired volume is met, it was spatulated into a 1/3 pan to set in the walk in. Make a very light foam that holds its shape perfectly. Kind of a cross between a marshmallow and foam. Your whisk skill better be conditioned and ambidextrous.


----------



## OliverNuther (Oct 13, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> Here's a cool technique I used tomato water with. We would heat the tomato water to about 40c, just hot enough to melt gelatin sheets and season nicely with salt. That would then be poured into a pretty large bowl and whisk till foamy, once foamy put that bowl in a bowl of ice water and continue to whisk like crazy. Eventually the gelatin will stabilize the bubbles and begin to set, increasing in volume like whipped cream. once the desired volume is met, it was spatulated into a 1/3 pan to set in the walk in. Make a very light foam that holds its shape perfectly. Kind of a cross between a marshmallow and foam. Your whisk skill better be conditioned and ambidextrous.



PFFTT. Doesn't everyone know that trick? Don't they?

Just kidding mate. Sounds fabulous and far beyond anything I could do.


----------

